# Long Term Camping On West Coast Ideas



## BluegrassRV (Aug 14, 2012)

I had an idea, Im sure Im not the first to think of it. Please tell me if this camping tactic has a name and if anyone has ever tried it.

We live in the Cincinnati, OH area. We are self-employed so we have some flexibility on our vacationing, etc. We really want to camp and travel for several weeks on the west coast of USA (CA, OR, WA, maybe into Canada a little). The problem is the drive would be at least 36 hours road time. So with some leisure stops, we're looking at about 4-5 days to get to San Diego.

Because we cant afford to take 3 or 4 weeks off in a row, I thought we could park the truck and camper somewhere safe on the left coast, then fly back to Cincy and work a few weeks... then fly back to get the camper and go out camping for another 2 weeks. Then fly back to Cincy for a few weeks and then back to left coast to pickup camper and drive home. Family has Delta flight privileges so flying wont be a problem for cost/flexibility.

Has anyone tried this? Would you risk paying a campground to store your TV and TT for a few weeks at a time? Please let me know if you have any experience with this.

Im not looking at specific plans yet, just general brainstorming and thought you all might be able to help.

Thank you so much, Kevin


----------



## jasonrebecca (Oct 30, 2007)

I would think your best bet would be an RV storage lot. With all the "snow birds" (old folks that drive to AZ for the winter) around there are plenty of those.


----------

